
Child of Light: The troubled life of novelist Robert Stone - apollinaire
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/an-unvarnished-look-at-the-troubled-life-of-novelist-robert-stone/2020/03/25/ce7462ba-598c-11ea-ab68-101ecfec2532_story.html
======
evtothedev
Robert Stone is the absolute best. First of all, his writing is American
Realism at its finest. And second, he provides counter view on the counter
cultures of the 60s and 70s. While other writers really focus on the "groovy!
we changed the world" stuff, he mercilessly chronicles the dark sides.
Strongly recommend "Dog Soldiers" as a good novel to start with, as well as
his his memoir, "Prime Green."

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Dog Soliders was also a big influence on William Gibson[1], I see a lot of
stylistic similarities.

1:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=hAAbBwAAQBAJ&pg=PT101&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=hAAbBwAAQBAJ&pg=PT101&lpg=PT101&dq=%22william+gibson%22+%22dog+soldiers%22&source=bl&ots=KQIwcwWr8g&sig=ACfU3U1Gt0-w7K6UuBswKrdkjRBqX9CUjw&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj8q4uP7dToAhWNCTQIHWeEC_AQ6AEwAHoECAgQKQ#v=onepage&q=%22william%20gibson%22%20%22dog%20soldiers%22&f=false)

